

Massive Methane Melt off Siberia - 100k
http://motherjones.com/blue-marble/2010/03/massive-methane-melt-siberia

======
100k
If there's one thing I hate about Hacker News its the rampant climate change
denialism/do-nothing-ism.

You can pretend global warming isn't happening, or you can open your eyes and
look at the evidence of massive change and extremely dangerous positive
feedback loops.

If this methane all escapes, we are pretty much screwed.

~~~
lhorie
I wouldn't say "denialism/do-nothing-ism" is unique to HN... If anything,
there's a ton of people who say someone needs to do something about climate
change... but they themselves are oh too busy driving to work and being in
front of an electronic device all day.

